# 2nd attempt much better



## buckscent (Aug 29, 2018)

so my second attempt is much much better conspired to the waaaay to salty first one.  So I cured 5lb pork belly in fridge 7 days.  It doesn’t look any different then when I purchased it really.   So now ready to cold smoke and wonder how long should I go?  I hear 4 hrs and all the way up to 12hrs. I don’t have time for a very long smoke tomorrow and busy rest of the week and weekend.  Can I smoke a few hours tomorrow and put back in fridge and smoke the rest of time Saturday? Or can I just keep in fridge until Saturday and smoke the whole time?


----------



## pit of despair (Aug 30, 2018)

Buckscent,
Depending on how smokey you like your bacon will determine the time in the cold smoke.  IMHO 4 hours cold smoke is not enough.  If you want to go 12 hours in three 4 hour sessions is fine, just refridgerate in between.  Good luck and let us know how it turns out.
Teddy


----------



## buckscent (Aug 30, 2018)

Got home from work, smoked 4 hours and looks great.  Sliced a couple thin pieces and put in the pan and fried it up. No grease at all which I thought was a little strange.  Taste was ok....  actually tasted Smokey, actually can’t explain the flavor.  I used the pellets that came with the amazn which was a mix of cherry, hickory and something.   I let the smoke fly for those 4 hours. Heavy heavy smoke so maybe that was the issue with the taste?  I have a few pics of my process if someone can PM me an email address or cell # to send them to post for me.  I use to have photobucket and just haven’t got a new pic hosting yet.   What is everyone here using now?


----------

